# My new toy!  Peoria Custom Cookers 24x48 Backyard



## ambucher

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to post a few pics and give my overall impression of the Peoria Custom Cooker (PCC) 24x48 backyard model.  I have been in the market for a new offset for a while and have researched and looked at Lang, Klose, Meadow Creek, among several others.  I ended up choosing the PCC model for several reasons.  The main reason was the quality and attention to detail that PCC puts into their products.  I won't go into detail about all the features on their cookers, but if you visit their site, you will see what I mean.  I'm really glad I went with the insulated firebox.  I am sure I will appreciate it even more in this unpredictable Illinois weather.  Also, the people at PCC are some of the friendliest people to work with.  They were prompt and thorough in answering in questions I had.  With the cost of shipping of other models, PCC also made the most sense.  Their factory is only about 15 miles from where I live.  That being said, I did spend quite a bit of time researching other models because I did not want to sacrifice quality for sake of convenience.  After seeing their work, I am confident to say that if PCC were located in Texas, I still would have selected this model and paid for shipping.  It's that good.

I won't go into any more detail.  I'll let the pics and PCC's website speak for themselves.  If anyone in central illinois is considering one of these units and would like to see one, contact me and I would be glad to show off my new toy :)

Thanks for looking everyone and happy smoking!













IMG_2806.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2810.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2811.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2815.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2816.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2817.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2819.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2820.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2823.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2825.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2828.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2829.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014
__ 1


----------



## harleysmoker93

ambucher said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to post a few pics and give my overall impression of the Peoria Custom Cooker (PCC) 24x48 backyard model.  I have been in the market for a new offset for a while and have researched and looked at Lang, Klose, Meadow Creek, among several others.  I ended up choosing the PCC model for several reasons.  The main reason was the quality and attention to detail that PCC puts into their products.  I won't go into detail about all the features on their cookers, but if you visit their site, you will see what I mean.  I'm really glad I went with the insulated firebox.  I am sure I will appreciate it even more in this unpredictable Illinois weather.  Also, the people at PCC are some of the friendliest people to work with.  They were prompt and thorough in answering in questions I had.  With the cost of shipping of other models, PCC also made the most sense.  Their factory is only about 15 miles from where I live.  That being said, I did spend quite a bit of time researching other models because I did not want to sacrifice quality for sake of convenience.  After seeing their work, I am confident to say that if PCC were located in Texas, I still would have selected this model and paid for shipping.  It's that good.
> 
> I won't go into any more detail.  I'll let the pics and PCC's website speak for themselves.  If anyone in central illinois is considering one of these units and would like to see one, contact me and I would be glad to show off my new toy :)
> 
> Thanks for looking everyone and happy smoking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2806.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ ambucher
> __ Mar 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2810.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ ambucher
> __ Mar 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2811.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ ambucher
> __ Mar 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2815.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ ambucher
> __ Mar 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2816.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ ambucher
> __ Mar 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2817.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ ambucher
> __ Mar 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2819.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ ambucher
> __ Mar 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2820.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ ambucher
> __ Mar 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2823.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ ambucher
> __ Mar 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2825.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ ambucher
> __ Mar 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2828.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ ambucher
> __ Mar 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2829.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ ambucher
> __ Mar 8, 2014
> __ 1




Congratulations bucher! That looks  identical to mine. I just received it on Thursday. What a coincident I posted about my new smoker about 1 minute before you submitted your post. I don't know how to post links to another post but if you go to the wood smokers section my post is right above yours. Too funny LOL. 

I agree with you 100% on the quantity and customer service of PCC.  I LIVE IN New Mexico so shipping was not cheap but I am definetly glad I went with PCC.  Have you smoked anything yet? I would like to here what your opinion is on using it. Here are a couple pics of mine.
View media item 294208
Food turned out great! Can't tell because of the glare but that smoke is actually a light TBS.
View media item 294207












image.jpg



__ harleysmoker93
__ Mar 8, 2014


----------



## harleysmoker93

Have you had a chance to break your new toy in? Let me know how you like it. I have found that I can get pretty consistent temps by keeping the top stack closed and only using the bottom. The temps are within 5-10* from about 6" off the fire box to the other side on the bottom grate. The thermometer on the door is within that rang also. I am curious what you find out.


----------



## salukismoker

Guys

Looking at a PCC backyard and curious about the cooking capacity.

I have looked at lots of pictures online but wanted to get some feedback from someone who has used and cooked on the backyard model.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## harleysmoker93

Sorry salukis, I haven't been on in a while and didn't see you question until just now. I love my PCC smoker. It is very easy to adjust and hold temperature. It is also very consistent from one end to the other. As for capacity two weeks ago I cooked six whole brisket packers that  ranged 12-14 lbs. It was pretty tight and I did have to rotate because I was using every sq. inch all the way up to the firebox. I usually don't have to rotate the meat while I'm cooking because I leave the first 6 inches closest to the firebox wall empty. I have also cooked 10 racks of baby backs at one time. As for pork butts I could probably fit 8-10 if I needed too.

Hope this helps


----------



## salukismoker

Thanks for your comments.

I like the PCC craftsmanship and I think the backyard model is suitable for the majority of my cooking, just trying to figure out if I want something bigger for those few times.


----------



## ambucher

Saluki, I too apologize.  I haven't been on in a while.

I agree with everything Harley said.  Most recently, I cooked 2 briskets, 2 pork butts, 3 racks of baby backs and 12 chicken thighs on my backyard model.  I still had some room to spare, but not a whole lot.

I honestly never see myself needing more room than this.  I will be cooking a KCBS event in about 6 weeks.  In addition to the backyard cooker, I will use a WSM as well.  I think I can get everything covered between the two.  I will post pics during the event, as this will be my first.  I'm probably not ready for a KCBS event, but I figured what the heck....it will be good experience.  There will be 48 teams, so as long as I finish 47th or better in each category, I will be happy :)

If you're ever in the Peoria area and wanna take a look at one, just let me know....


----------



## pig-a-liscious

To Both Ambusher and Harleysmoker93, I really enjoyed your posts, pics and comments about your new PCC smokers.

Like the both of you were, I have been in the market for some time looking for a new smoker to upgrade from the 36 Meadow Creek that I currently have. I do have a few questions for the both of you and would greatly appreciate hearing back from you.

I have been trying to do my do diligence looking for a great new smoker over the past year and found myself somewhat up in the air and having a difficult time in making a decision.

Having said that, as I believe that you have both stated, the product quality and reputation/client references are certainly very important things to consider when looking for a new smoker.

I am a member of a large church smoking team and have had the opportunity to participate on several outings smoking chicken, butts, turkeys, and ribs in sizeable quantities. The two smokers that I have used were a Lang model 60 Deluxe and a Lang 108 Deluxe. I was very impressed with the ease of use, maintaining consistent temperatures, not having to use a ton of wood and most of all, the quality of the food that we smoked.

What I didn't like is the quality of the workmanship of the smoker.

I had other people telling me to a look at Klose, ABS, Cadillac, Myron Mixon and others which I have done. I spent time looking extensively at their websites reviewing products and reading all their client reviews. I will say that Cadillac smokers had some 60+ clients with outstanding reviews and their product construction quality is very strong. I have even spoken to clients of Cadillac, Lang and Myron Mixon smokers including several who do "Q" competition.

I am looking for a smoker for personal use which will involve smoking for groups of 30+ on occasion . I have been looking at smokers in the 48" length in size and believe that that will fit the bill. The smoker will be in my backyard and I have no need for one on a trailer.

I will say that I was intrigued with the rotisserie smokers from Cadillac and liked the feature of not having to turn over any products during the smoking process as well as their full length fire box to help maintain even temperatures in the smoker and help mitigate hot spots within.

Additionally, I found out recently from a friend that a great deal of some of the top BBQ restaurants around the country use rotisserie smokers from Southern Pride Smokers. I checked out all the restaurants listed on their site as clients and I have been to many of them over the years in Florida, North Carolina and most certainly Tennessee. One BBQ restaurant that I am very familiar with is named Bubbalou's Bodacious BBQ in Winter Park, FL where I have gone upteen times over the past 15 years. My wife and I recently went there and I had the opportunity to speak with the manager who told me that they cook all their "Q" on a Southern Pride rotisserie smoker and they have two of their largest commercial units. That said a lot to me and in particular that rotisserie smokers have been around a long time and are getting more popular. Cadillac of course only makes rotisserie smokers but they have now come out with a new commercial version to compete with Southern Pride I am sure. Myron Mixon has recently introduced commercial rotisserie smokers as well that have his H2o feature for water.

Ok, now that I have blabbed along with all of the above, I would like to hear what you guys think and why you chose what you did.

Thanks,

Pig


----------



## ambucher

Hello Pig-A-Liscious!

I'm glad you've enjoyed the posts.  It sounds like you have put a lot of time in researching all of the units that are out there.  

I personally believe that the best unit differs for each person.  I moved from a Horizon 16" offset to the Peoria Backyard unit.  I enjoy the offset, non rotisserie models.  While I realize this isn't for everyone, I do believe it was the best choice for me.  I did research many different models, including Klose, Meadow Creek, Lang....just to name a few.  What kept drawing me back to Peoria were a couple of factors.  

First, their factory is only about 20 miles from my home.  While this was certainly a factor, it wasn't the biggest.  I wouldn't sacrifice quality for convenience.  Quality was definitely the biggest factor for me.  This leads me to another factor, customer service.  From the first time I contacted Peoria, until about 2 months after purchasing the unit, their customer service has been second to none.  To start, they offered me the chance to come tour the factory and see how the units are built.  I suggest doing this for any unit you are interested in.  Secondly, they thoroughly went over all available options and benefits of each.  They didn't pressure me to add options that I felt weren't necessary for me.  Then, they kept me posted during the construction of my pit.  Once the pit was done, they wanted me to come inspect it before signing off on it.  Finally, about 2 months after I purchased it, I received a call from the owner of Peoria Cookers, Bill Cusack, to see how things were going and if I had any questions.  Tell me how you beat that!

Regarding the hotspot issues, PCC has done a good job of allowing you to minimize or maximize hotspots, depending on what you desire.  I know that I will be looking to create some cool spots in my cooker when I have several different types of meat going.  Their intake/exhaust design will allow me to do this.  They also give you the option of having the adjustable baffle.  This would be very beneficial to competition cooks, or cooks doing several types of meats at once.

All things above considered, the PCC was the best choice for me.  Is it the best for you?  Only you can decide that.  I have a feeling you won't go wrong with whichever model you choose.  I can promise you if you do decide to go with PCC, you will receive the best customer service available and will get one helluva cooker!!!!

If you have any questions, or would like to chat by phone, send me a private message and I'll give you my number and we can talk.

I hope this helps.  Have a good one!

ambucher


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Ambucher,

Thank you for your reply. I agree with what you said that it sure is convenient to have your smoker manufacturer a short distance from your home but you certainly weren't going to compromise convenience for product quality.

I also highly agree with you regarding customer service. It's of the utmost importance to me that a company values their client's satisfaction and welcomes their comments/suggestions etc.. The fact that the company president would take the time to personally call you and ask you if you are happy and have any questions says a WHOLE lot about his business ethics and his company's position on "Customer Service".

After having looked at all of your pics that you posted of your smoker I do have a couple of additional questions. (1) I have never seen a smoker that has two smoke stacks at the opposite end of the smoker firebox and where one is slightly lower than the other. (2) I guess this question would actually be a part of the first in that, is this smoker considered a reverse flow smoker and if so has does that work when you have the smoke stacks at the opposite end of the firebox where the smoke would normally be coming around the top of the top grate and then out of the smoker? (3) On the firebox the round center piece looks like that must be the vent wheel and there looks like there is a hose bib type of fitting on the front of it. Is there only one air vent for the firebox to manage your internal temperature? (4) Last one is, do you know if there is an option to have two front wheels to match the rear wheels for better mobility?

Pig


----------



## salukismoker

Ambucher,

Thanks for you response as well.

I am currently using a Yoder 16" so very similar to your Horizon 16" prior to your PCC unit.

Much like you I have researched many different models as search for the cooker I use for the next 20+ years. I am drawn to PCC for a lot of reasons that you have named but mostly because of the awesome feedback I see on the cookers themselves and the PCC crew.

The one thing holding me up is whether the 24x48 is big enough for all my cooking needs for the future. I think it satisfies my needs 80% of the time, just worried about those other times wishing I had a bigger cooker.

Just curious, is your backyard model on a trailer?


----------



## ambucher

Hi Saluki -  I did not go with the trailer model because I have a fairly new 4' x 8' trailer that I use to haul the smoker.  If I didn't have that already, I would have went with the trailered model.  I understand your concern about not having enough space.  So far, I have always had plenty.  Keep me posted on what ya go with!

Pig -  I was curious about the dual smoke stacks myself when I first began looking at these units.  The theory behind the dual stacks positioned at high and low locations is that you can create cool spots in your smoker if you like.  Most of the time, I will run with the top stack closed and the bottom stack wide open.  Using dual Maverick thermometers, I have found the the temps are consistent across the pit (with about 10 degrees) using this method.  When I close the bottom stack and open the top stack, a "cool" spot is created in the lower corner near the bottom stack.  When I tested it, it ran about 30 degrees cooler in that spot.  While I haven't used this method much, I am sure it will come in handy when I am cooking several types of meat....i.e. ribs, butt, and brisket, when I cool spot may be needed.  This is not considered a reverse flow smoker because the smoke is exiting the pit on the opposite side of the firebox.

The air intake on the firebox is a little different than you normally see.  It is designed to have a BBQ Guru right to it to monitor and maintain pit temps.  While I still haven't used the Guru, I am intrigued and plan on trying it in the future.  That being said, after talking with Bill, I just put a plug of aluminum foil in the Guru hole of the intake and use the "dial" to adjust the amount of air flow.  I have found that the intake works very well like this.  One thing to note, with the insulated firebox, you do not need a very large fire at all.  It amazes me how much less fuel I use in this pit compared to the uninsulated Horizon unit I had.  The insulated firebox is a must.

Regarding the wheels, Bill can get you set up with the two wheels on the front.  I considered this myself, but after visiting the factory and seeing the units with only the one wheel and how solid they are and how easy it was to maneuver, I decided to leave it as is.  I know they have built the units with two wheels on the front in the past.

I hope this helps.  Let me know if you have any more questions.  Keep me posted on your decision!


----------



## pig-a-liscious

ambucher,

Thank you very much for the information which was very helpful. Vey interesting concept with the dual smoker stacks to be able to actually create a cool zone area.

Now, hear is a question that I don't know if you have an answer to. Actually, two questions 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. The first is have you by chance ever spoken with someone who has your type of smoker from PCC that has used a Guru unit and how well it worked  and what the differences were? Where I think I am also going is.........if I were to use a Guru unit with this smoker and want to cook a nice 10lb. butt or a 12-14 lb. brisket in my traditional low and slow mode of 225 degrees for 10-12 hours can I do this with an initial loading of wood with good hot coals and not have to add additional wood every couple of hours? Has anyone including Bill told you that you can get your fire at say 225 degrees, pop in your butt or brisket, use a maverick temp connected and go to bed and wake up in the AM and you are good to go with a fantastic tasting product? I know..........that is a pretty loaded question.

Pig


----------



## harleysmoker93

I just purchased the Guru about two weeks ago. I have done three smokes using it and love it. The only problem I have found is you have to use a combination of charcoal and wood. I usually only use charcoal to start my fire and get pit up to temp the wood only after that. Using the Guru even with a good bed of coals  it wont last long enough just using wood to get the full benefit of the Guru. Once I learned to use a good bed of charcoal briquettes and add wood for flavor it lasts at least 4 hours before needing to add fuel, maybe more but I haven't learned to trust it enough to go more than that without checking it.  What I did the last time was use wood like I normally would adding a split about every hour until I wanted to go to sleep. By this time it was time to foil so I just added about 10 lbs. of charcoal and set my alarm and went to sleep.  I set my alarm for 4 hours and checked it. All was good but I added little more charcoal jut to be safe and set my alarm again this time for two hours because the briskets were almost done. I have been setting the guru at 275 and it pretty much holds the temp around 270 -275. I am sure it would do the same at 225. I love the Guru and will probably use it every time I use my smoker.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

harleysmoker93,

Thank you for your response. I suspected that the Guru would be a good help but not put you in the mode of "set it and forget it" like you can do with a pellet smoker from Cookshack and others. I haven't heard of anyone as yet that has an offset wood smoker that can do that.

Like you, I typically start my fire with some charcoal briquettes and then add my 6" splits or 12" thereafter. I use wood throughout the full cooking process and usually use a combination of apple, cherry and post oak.

Where I was going with all of this is trying to have to eliminate starting my fire at 5:00AM and having to stay with it the whole day until 5:00PM or 7:00PM if I could.

Or, starting the fire at 10 or 11PM and staying up all night until the morning to take everything off.

I am thinking that if you want an offset wood burner smoker then you are just going to have to "suck it up and stay up" one way or the other.

If you believe otherwise I would like to hear your thoughts.

Pig


----------



## ambucher

Pig - Sorry I'm just now responding.  Harley confirmed just about everything I was thinking.  From the research I've done, if you use a charcoal basket and the Guru, you can expect 4-6 hours of burn time.  I'm just like Harley and have always been a straight stick burner.  After hearing Harley's comments, I'm definitely going to give the Guru a shot.  It seems like it would be a no brainer when doing briskets and butts.  I agree with you, I don't believe an offset will ever be a true set it and forget it unit.  

Keep us posted on your choice!

Have a good one!


----------



## harleysmoker93

Pig, Ambucher - just thought I would give you guys an update on the Guru.i have had the Guru for a month now and have used it on every smoke. Last weekend I did an overnight smoke of a couple pork butts. Just to test out how long the guru would go I changed up my method and used mostly charcoal with some wood chunks for flavor.  Bill Cusack from Peoria Custom Cookers told me he can go 20 hrs with a full charcoal basket and the Guru. Now I can't verify that but I can say that it will go at least 12 hrs. I cooked the butts for the first couple hours using using mostly wood then before I went to bed I put about 15 lbs. of charcoal in the baske and a couple chunks of hickory. The pork butts were done about 9 hous later.  I had set the Guru for 275* but for some reason it was holding at around 270*. After I pulled the butts I left the Guru on to see how long it would last.  About three hours after I pulled the pork which would have been 12 hours total, the low temp alarm went off which was set at 250*. It still took about another hour to go down to 225*. So I'm not sure if this is still set it and forget it but I was pretty impressed. I didn't buy this nice of an offset smoker to just use charcoal so don't think I would use this method all the time but it's nice to know if I need to I can. Anyway just thought I would share this since you guys were curious.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

harleysmoker93,

Sounds to me like you made out pretty well with the Guru and using mostly charcoal and not wood splits. Makes cense to me since charcoal typically has a longer burn time than wood.

Given the results that you had on your first smoke using the Guru and charcoal as your base and starting with wood splits for the first couple of hours it sounds like with a little fine tuning that you could probably get close to a "Set it and forget it" mode".

It's good to hear that the Guru kept the temperature pretty consistent with only being off by 5 degrees.

I would be interested to hear how you would make out smoking a nice 12-14lb. brisket for 12 hours or so or until you reach the internal 190 temp doing it the same way that you did the butts.

In either event I am guessing that you are on a roll and will be trying all kinds of new stuff with your Guru and varying combinations of wood splits and charcoal.

Best of luck and keep us posted.

Pig


----------



## krisby1

Ambucher and Harley,

Congrats on your new PCCs.  I have been smoking in my old CharGriller Smoking Pro for several years and it is just about worn out.  I admit i didn't take very good care of it the first few years.  Newbie mistakes.

However, I have been doing research on offset smokers and came across your posts about the PCC.  After reading every post I could find on several forums, today I ordered my 24x4 backyard PCC!  So excited!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope you don't mind a few questions.

How did you season your rig?

Did you "steam" clean it or just used oil and heat?

Will it sit outside (exposed)?  If so, will you cover it?   With what?

I know you haven't had it long, but any problems/concerns/regrets?

Any special recipes you want to share?

Thanks.  Looking forward to your response.

Krisby1


----------



## harleysmoker93

Krisby, Congratulations on your new purchase. I'm sure you will be thoroughly satisfied with your new smoker.

All I did to season mine was coat all the inside surfaces with Pam and run it at around 300* for a couple hours the start using it.

Mine sits outside under my back patio. I have it set up on the edge on the patio  so the stacks stick out past the patio roof so the smoke and heat don't damage anything.

I don't cover it because for one its pretty well protected from the elements and two I would either have to have a custom cover made or use a tarp and don't really like the look of that. I am thinking in the future I might have a cover made.

I haven't had any problem or regrets with mine. I am defiantly glad I went with the insulated fire box. Its not an absolute necessity but it is nice.  It also helps keep the paint on the fire box from cracking and peeling. The other options I am glad I ordered are the charcoal basket and removable ash pan. Again not necessary but nice to have.

As far as recipes I don't have anything special. Just the basics you find here on the forum. I keep everything very simple and have pretty good results with most of my cooks. The one thing I have noticed is the cooker like to settle in at the 250-275* range or even higher. I personally have a hard time keeping her lower than 250* but I like to cook at higher temps so that works out well.

Good luck with your new smoker and keep us updated on how it works out for you.

If you have any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## krisby1

HarleySmoker93,

Thanks for your response.  I am soooooooo looking forward to getting my PCC.  I ordered the insulated firebox and the stainless steel firegrate, the charcoal basket, the pneumatic tires and an additional thermometer.  Wanted the stainless steel meat racks, but had to pass on them so I could pay shipping!

Anyway, this is a gift to myself for FINALLY finishing my (long overdue) degree.  Will keep this forum updated when it arrives.  Should be some time in mid-September. 

Thanks again.

Krisby


----------



## harleysmoker93

Good choice on the pneumatic tires. I got them as we'll. This smoker is so heavy I don't know how I would move it around on the standard steel wheels. 

Once again good luck and congratulations on your degree.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Harleysmoker93 and Ambusher,

Wanted to give the both of you a bit of an update. Needless to say, you guys have put the "Tail Blaster".....(Heat On) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  when it comes to the PCC products. I have been on their website ever since we have spoken last and looked at everything that is posted. I have looked at the video of Bill and Mike Wozniak and the other video that Bill did as well as the power point presentation from Bill.

All I have to say is "WOW", was I blown away. I have absolutely never in all my smoker research viewed and looked at the amount of detailed information that was presented.

Clearly Bill Cusack is my kind of guy in that we both have the same approach towards things. If your are going to do something, no matter what it may be, do it extremely well, solicit thoughts, comments and suggestions from your clients and others who have a proven reputation for products and services in the industry that you are focused on. Make sure that your product does what you say it will and last but absolutely not the least, the motto of your company must be "Client Satisfaction is First and Foremost".

Client referrals are your best form of advertising for the business that you are in second to none and I get the distinct impression that Bill Cusack understands this very well.

Now, moving down the track, I called to speak with Bill at Ambusher's suggestion and unfortunately at the time he was in surgery with a patient so I spent about 20 minutes or so speaking with Mary Beth who was most cordial and a lot more knowledgeable on the PCC products than I expected. She shared a wealth of information with me and sent me the smoker pricing with available options that I was looking for. Didn't know that she is a KCBS certified judge, goes to smoking contests and has met and spoken to the "King of BBQ", Myron Mixon and several other notables in the competition world. Additionally, she said that she was almost finished with the requirements to be classified a Master Judge.

Mary Beth has me most interested in the Meat Monster with the internal  fire box on a cart not a trailer. I didn't realize that this smoker is fully insulated. Man has that got my tractor cranked as they say. Some news that you both might not be aware of and I don't want upset any apple carts but Mary Beth said that they were going to be releasing 24X48 fully insulated model in a couple of months. I was interested in the 24X48 that you guys have but now I am looking hard at the Meat Monster and the model that has the internal firebox as opposed to the external firebox.

Watching the video and power point presentation, talking with Mary Beth and then hearing what you have said Harleysmoker93 about the Guru there is NO doubt in my mind that I will be including that installed on my smoker !

Bottom line is my wife has reigned me in a bit and said that she wants to actually see the smoker live and both of us meet and speak with Bill and see his factory. She said this may have to go under the tree in December. I told her wow that will be one hell of a tree.

Works for me !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I have also found out that there is a direct flight from St. Petersburg/Clearwater FL airport to Peoria, IL and the round trip flights are cheap.

When my personal business traveling slows down over the next couple of months I am going to strike while the iron is hot.

Pig


----------



## salukismoker

Pig

Mary Beth told me the same thing about the 24x48 Meat Monster a couple weeks ago. however I couldn't get her to give me any specifics on when it would be ready for public purchase.

Sounds pretty cool with it being fully insulated and maybe more capacity than the 24x48 backyard.

saluki


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Saluki 
I got the same result from  Mary  Beth . No definite release date and no pricing information is available yet.No doubt in my mind that this will be one bad smoker. 
Guessing but know if they will be trying for two different models . One with an inside firebox and the other with an external like they have done with the Meat Monster.
In either event I think it will be great smoker.
If you hear anything please let us all know and I will do the same.

Pig


----------



## krisby1

Also spoke with *Sarah* Beth.  She confirmed that they are developing a 24x48 MMIF and  a MMOF.  No planned release date yet and definitely no price list.  Thought about waiting, but nooooooo.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Krisby1,

Thanks for the update and you beat me to it. I was going to call Sarah Beth tomorrow to ask her about the 24X48 and if they were going to make a new 24X48 fully insulated version and in a MMIF and MMOF version but now I have the answer............with the exception of a release date and price. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Sounds pretty good to me. I expect that you will really enjoy your new smoker coming soon. Please don't forget to let us all know how you are enjoying it. And some "pics"

Pig


----------



## harleysmoker93

Wow a fully insulated backyard model! That is sweet. Too bad that wasn't available when I ordered mine. I would have had a hard time passing it up even though the price tag is probably pretty steep. Anyway thanks for the update. Keep us updated on what you decide. I would really like to hear how that new model performs.


----------



## krisby1

Hey Fellow PCC Smokers,

I should be receiving my new PCC Backyard smoker in a couple of weeks.  Am researching how to season it.  One person on the forum spelled out a three day seasoning protocol.  Others recommend spraying with Pam, burning a couple of hours and then rolling on.

Since a few of you already have the PCC, I was wondering what you recommend.  Should I spray with Pam, or paint with Lard or Crisco or get a pump sprayer and spray with veggie oil? 

Should I spray/paint the outside?  Some say yes, others say no. 

I just posted an email to SaraBeth, asking if they have a recommended protocol, but thought I would ask here too.

Thanks.  Looking forward to your replies and REALLY looking forward to gettin' my new toy.

Krisby


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Krisby1 said:


> Hey Fellow PCC Smokers,
> 
> I should be receiving my new PCC Backyard smoker in a couple of weeks.  Am researching how to season it.  One person on the forum spelled out a three day seasoning protocol.  Others recommend spraying with Pam, burning a couple of hours and then rolling on.
> 
> Since a few of you already have the PCC, I was wondering what you recommend.  Should I spray with Pam, or paint with Lard or Crisco or get a pump sprayer and spray with veggie oil?
> 
> Should I spray/paint the outside?  Some say yes, others say no.
> 
> I just posted an email to SaraBeth, asking if they have a recommended protocol, but thought I would ask here too.
> 
> Thanks.  Looking forward to your replies and REALLY looking forward to gettin' my new toy.
> 
> Krisby


  Krisby,
I am excited for you and hope that really enjoy the smoker. I am still planning on flying up to Peoria hopefully just after the Thanksgiving Holiday and visit with Bill and see the manufacturing facility and make my decision.
Keep us posted after you get it cured and start smoking some goodies .
Best of luck,

Pig


----------



## krisby1

Hello Fellow Smokers,

Received my new PCC Backyard Cooker on Friday.  It was a real struggle getting that monster off the truck.  But the driver stuck with it and with the help of my neighbor, they took it all the way back to the deck I built for it.  Awesome!!!  Those pneumatic tires are "da bomb".

Washed it Friday and allowed to air dry overnight.  Yesterday I painted the entire inside (grates and all) with veggie oil I had used in my deep fryer. (The oil was still good and was well flavored, to boot!)  Burned it at 400*F for 4 hrs, then just let it burn itself out.  It took about 90 min to reach temp and I used 20 lbs of charcoal and 3 good sized chunks of aged oak.  Haven't cooked anything yet, but it already smells great! 

They've made some modifications since Ambusher started this thread.

1. The cooking chamber lid no longer has the counterbalance.  There is now just a little "stub" that stops the lid from going further back.  That lid is HEAVY!  I need both hands/arms to lift it and prevent it from falling down.  I cut a small piece of garden hose and put it on the stub to keep the edge from gouging the lid's paint.  Same for the firebox lid.  Will work on a better, more attractive solution.  But this works for now.













2014-09-14 16.15.12.jpg



__ krisby1
__ Sep 14, 2014






2. The work space, in front of the cooking chamber, is solid metal and not expanded mesh.  I like it better.

3. I got the stainless steel cooking grates and am glad I did.  I think they will be easier to clean than the expanded mesh.  Pardon the finger in the bottom corner.  Not a photographer by trade.  Ha!













2014-09-14 16.23.27.jpg



__ krisby1
__ Sep 14, 2014






4. There is a hole, with a threaded plug on the right end of the cooking chamber.  I think it is there to thread a remote temp sensor through.  Nice!













2014-09-14 16.14.42.jpg



__ krisby1
__ Sep 14, 2014


















2014-09-13 10.52.13.jpg



__ krisby1
__ Sep 14, 2014





 Here are a couple of pictures of my 90 yr old mom and my dog, Obewan, beside the smoker.  













2014-09-14 Obe & New Smoker.jpg



__ krisby1
__ Sep 14, 2014






Busy schedule this week so I have to wait until this coming Friday to do my first smoke.  Will probably do some pork ribs and stuffed cabbage.  May even try my first fatty!  Oh boy, I feel the gym calling my name.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Krisby1,

*CONGRATULATIONS*

Your new smoker looks awesome and I can tell that you are really excited and should be.

I agree with you on the stainless steel grates and I think you made a good choice here. I plan on doing the same when I order mine. I also noticed that you opted for the second temp gauge which I like as well.

I am sure that your Mom probably can't wait for you to pop those ribs in and get a whiff of that smoker cooking.

Please keep us posted and enjoy.

Pig


----------



## gril1 sgt

I've been searching myself. I fell in love with the PCC Meat Monster.....and was shocked when I found out they were built just minutes from my house. I also stopped in there today and saw a Backyard Model by the door getting ready to be picked up by a guy from Kentucky. 

Beautiful cookers and efficient as can be!













image.jpg



__ gril1 sgt
__ Sep 17, 2014


----------



## krisby1

Hey Fellow Smokers,

Thought I would share an update. 

Received my PCC Backyard cooker on the 12[sup]th[/sup].  Yesterday (the 20[sup]th[/sup]) was my first smoke.  Cooking with plain ol’ charcoal and oak splits.  Next time will use a fruity wood.   The smoke flavor is a little heavy. Think I used a bit too much or maybe for too long. 

Also, I forgot to take a picture before the smoke got going.  Lots of excitement/anxiety errors.  Bah!  Humbug!













2014-09-20First Smoke.jpg



__ krisby1
__ Sep 21, 2014






 I made five ATBs (I’m the only one in the house that eats them. Thought I should limit the heat factor a bit!) 

Made a cabbage stuffed with butter, bacon and jack cheese.   Also had three chicken halves, two racks of pork ribs and four “brisket bones”.

Got the brisket bones by mistake.  Picked up the wrong package at the market and didn’t notice until prep time.  Just an odd cut, but still pig!  I used very simple seasoning for everything.  Just salt, pepper, garlic and a little chipotle powder.  Yum!  Loving those “Bradley” racks!  So convenient.













2014-09-20Furst Smoke.jpg



__ krisby1
__ Sep 21, 2014






 I also smoked my first “Fatty”.  Stuffed it with prosciutto and mozzarella.  Ohhhhhhh! 

The bacon weave was fun.  Next time I think I will fold two strips of bacon over each end of the fatty before I wrap the weave around it.  Hopefully that will keep the stuffing from oozing out the ends.

Sorry the pic is so dark.  Photography is definitely not my area of expertise. The fatty is in the pan at the back of the stove, on the left.

Also smoked two pans of mac-n-cheese and several pans of ‘DJ’s Smoked Peach Cobbler”.  (Sharing with the neighbors.)













2014-09-20Ferst Smoke.jpg



__ krisby1
__ Sep 21, 2014






Sooooo.  The flavors were good, even though the smoke was a little heavy.  The cooker is a dream machine.  Gotta go give some food away so I have an excuse to cook some more!  Thanks for “listening” to me ramble.  All comments/suggestions are welcome.


----------



## krisby1

Another update.  Ha!

Until just recently, I've only used wood chips.  Never really had access to "real" wood, which I am now learning to use.  I just followed another thread about splits and think I found the problem with my first PCC smoke.  My wood was too thick and took too long to fully ignite.  It was really a small log!)  Thus the heavy smoke.  Will spend more time actually splitting the wood and preheating it on the grill top. 

The info one can find on this forum is just awesome.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Krisby1,

I have a suggestion for you. I have done a lot of smoking using my current smoker which is a 36" Meadow Creek off set and also with a Lang 48" & Lang 108 cooking a ton of Boston Butts, spare ribs, turkey's, chicken and sausage. Having said that, I have typically used just wood splits generally 12" in length.

The wood of preference for me has been apple or cherry wood because they are both mild and add a nice flavor to everything that I smoke.

I am a low and slow "Q" man and therefore I smoke all of my pork items at around 225 degrees. The Boston butts or pork shoulders I smoke generally for about 10 -12 hours.

When smoking with wood it is very important to have good wood that does not have a lot of moisture in it and you want to smoke with a good bed of hot wood coals with very little smoke coming out of your smoke stack. What you are looking for is a light blue color smoke and seeing just "HEAT WAVES' coming out of the stack is great.

Get your smoker up to temp before you place your food in and manage your air vent closely. Since your PCC is set up for it, I would look strongly at getting a DigiQ that will allow you to monitor your inside smoker temperature as well as the inside temp of what you are cooking at the same time.

Now back to the wood. There is a great company in Georgia that sells some of the best wood that I have ever used. Their web site is www.baxtersoriginal.com.

Here is a thumb nail description of what good wood is about.

*Baxter's Original Premium Smoker Wood* is dried naturally. Most woods are debarked, cut to the desired specs, and placed in rack with forced air flow. This process allows the woods to retain their natural sugars - the key to great BBQ wood. We take our time to remove any debris that isn't supportive of the quest for perfect Que and we are sure that you'll taste the difference in your next cook. Thank you for your support of an American family operated business!
[h4]Naturally Dried sets us apart![/h4]
When it comes to seasoning your smoker wood, you should always look for wood that has been naturally dried. Here at Baxter's Original we place our wood on racks and force contstant airflow around the wood. This allows the wood to dry in a natural timeframe which preserves all of the natural sugars in the wood which helps to provide the most flavor. By forcing air around the wood we can ensure that the wood dries completely so you never receive wet wood.

The reason that Naturally Dried makes us different than the competition is that most providers "kiln" dry their wood. This means that they take their wood and put it in an oven and cook out all of the moisture from the wood. While this is a fast process is also forces out all of the woods natural sugars since it is not dried in a natural environment. By "kiln" drying their wood you get a reduction in flavor, I mean, come on the flavor comes from the natural sugars that are in the wood.

So by using Baxter's Original smoker wood you can be sure that you are getting the best flavor out of your wood and that always helps to make the tastiest, sweetest, and all around best BBQ anywhere.

They have a lot of commercial client testimonials that tell it like it is. You can buy a box of nice size Apple or Cherry wood chunks for a reasonable price and then use charcoal with your wood.

Just a couple of thoughts,

Pig


----------



## krisby1

Mr 'Liscious,

Thanks for your response to my post.  The people on this forum are "da best". 

I think my wood was simply too large.  Not too much, just should have been split.  It was essentially a joint, where the branch came off the trunk, so it was thick  It was a piece from a tree that was cut down 5-6 (I think) yrs ago.   I guess I'm gonna have to get an ax and a maul (??) and split the wood I have.  Not looking forward to that.  This 62 yr old city girl has NEVER split wood.  But I (almost) never back down from an interesting challenge.

Have recently been roaming the neighborhoods and collecting wood from downed trees.  Am very careful to collect only from identifiable trees.  I know I can't use the wood for 3-4 yrs, but that's ok.  I am building a lovely woodpile. 

I love my chain saw.  Great weight, great balance, 14" bar, battery operated.  Goes thru wood like butter.  Great for cutting "free" logs into pieces I can load in my van and take home to "reduce".  Now I need to figure a way to split/rip the wood.   Hmmm.  So, until then, I guess I will need to visit the web site of the fine folks in Georgia.

Thanks for the info and the suggestions.   Will have to wait on the DigiQ, no more money to smoke this year. 

Yeah, I kept the cooker between 225-250.  Once it got to temp, it was very easy to maintain a steady reading.  Just a few coals every 90+-  min. Am still becoming familiar with the eccentricities of this particular cooker.  I know it will put out some amazing stuff when we become better friends. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks again for your help.  Will put the suggestions to good use. 

Until the next "smoke".....


----------



## b-one

Wow great looking smoker! Nice to hear your cooking for your neighbors I was thinking of moving.


----------



## krisby1

I'll throw another steak on the grill for you.


----------



## uncle_lar

looks like a great smoker and since I am only 40 miles from Peoria it would be convenient also


----------



## wolfman1955

Krisby1 said:


> Mr 'Liscious,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response to my post.  The people on this forum are "da best".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my wood was simply too large.  Not too much, just should have been split.  It was essentially a joint, where the branch came off the trunk, so it was thick  It was a piece from a tree that was cut down 5-6 (I think) yrs ago.   I guess I'm gonna have to get an ax and a maul (??) and split the wood I have.  Not looking forward to that.  This 62 yr old city girl has NEVER split wood.  But I (almost) never back down from an interesting challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have recently been roaming the neighborhoods and collecting wood from downed trees.  Am very careful to collect only from identifiable trees.  I know I can't use the wood for 3-4 yrs, but that's ok.  I am building a lovely woodpile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my chain saw.  Great weight, great balance, 14" bar, battery operated.  Goes thru wood like butter.  Great for cutting "free" logs into pieces I can load in my van and take home to "reduce".  Now I need to figure a way to split/rip the wood.   Hmmm.  So, until then, I guess I will need to visit the web site of the fine folks in Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info and the suggestions.   Will have to wait on the DigiQ, no more money to smoke this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I kept the cooker between 225-250.  Once it got to temp, it was very easy to maintain a steady reading.  Just a few coals every 90+-  min. Am still becoming familiar with the eccentricities of this particular cooker.  I know it will put out some amazing stuff when we become better friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your help.  Will put the suggestions to good use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until the next "smoke".....


Use the search bar at the top of the page and search for "cheap log splitter review" that will take you to ribwizzards review of the splitter he got from Norther Tools. See if you thing that one would suit your needs.


----------



## gril1 sgt

uncle_lar said:


> looks like a great smoker and since I am only 40 miles from Peoria it would be convenient also



Their building is actually in N. Pekin behind Caseys. Easy to miss as it is a metal building in a set of metal buildings off the road a couple hundred yards or so. Their employees are happy to show you the process too!


----------



## krisby1

Smoked some ribs for a luncheon we had at work.  Co-workers still talking about how great they were.  Some are asking if they can "bring you some ribs and wood and you cook them for us"!  Wow!

That PCC is a real wonder.  It is rock steady.  Just a half or quarter turn of the MeatMonsterVent and you can micro-manage the temp.  Loving it!  Got some chickens in there now.  Getting a jump on lunch for this week.  

Gonna have to really stock up on charcoal.  At this rate, I'll be out by Thanksgiving.

Happy smokin'

Krisby


----------



## krisby1

Thanks!


----------



## dr k

ambucher said:


> Hello Pig-A-Liscious!
> 
> I'm glad you've enjoyed the posts.  It sounds like you have put a lot of time in researching all of the units that are out there.
> 
> I personally believe that the best unit differs for each person.  I moved from a Horizon 16" offset to the Peoria Backyard unit.  I enjoy the offset, non rotisserie models.  While I realize this isn't for everyone, I do believe it was the best choice for me.  I did research many different models, including Klose, Meadow Creek, Lang....just to name a few.  What kept drawing me back to Peoria were a couple of factors.
> 
> First, their factory is only about 20 miles from my home.  While this was certainly a factor, it wasn't the biggest.  I wouldn't sacrifice quality for convenience.  Quality was definitely the biggest factor for me.  This leads me to another factor, customer service.  From the first time I contacted Peoria, until about 2 months after purchasing the unit, their customer service has been second to none.  To start, they offered me the chance to come tour the factory and see how the units are built.  I suggest doing this for any unit you are interested in.  Secondly, they thoroughly went over all available options and benefits of each.  They didn't pressure me to add options that I felt weren't necessary for me.  Then, they kept me posted during the construction of my pit.  Once the pit was done, they wanted me to come inspect it before signing off on it.  Finally, about 2 months after I purchased it, I received a call from the owner of Peoria Cookers, Bill Cusack, to see how things were going and if I had any questions.  Tell me how you beat that!
> 
> Regarding the hotspot issues, PCC has done a good job of allowing you to minimize or maximize hotspots, depending on what you desire.  I know that I will be looking to create some cool spots in my cooker when I have several different types of meat going.  Their intake/exhaust design will allow me to do this.  They also give you the option of having the adjustable baffle.  This would be very beneficial to competition cooks, or cooks doing several types of meats at once.
> 
> All things above considered, the PCC was the best choice for me.  Is it the best for you?  Only you can decide that.  I have a feeling you won't go wrong with whichever model you choose.  I can promise you if you do decide to go with PCC, you will receive the best customer service available and will get one helluva cooker!!!!
> 
> If you have any questions, or would like to chat by phone, send me a private message and I'll give you my number and we can talk.
> 
> I hope this helps.  Have a good one!
> 
> ambucher





uncle_lar said:


> looks like a great smoker and since I am only 40 miles from Peoria it would be convenient also


Quote:


Gril1 Sgt said:


> Their building is actually in N. Pekin behind Caseys. Easy to miss as it is a metal building in a set of metal buildings off the road a couple hundred yards or so. Their employees are happy to show you the process too!


I'm 15 minutes away from PCC and used to drive Main St. in North Pekin, IL daily throughout '93-'95.  I don't know how long they have been there but if they were back then, then I missed 'em.    The Casey's wasn't there then. 

-Kurt


----------



## dr k

Stopped by PCC when I was in the area but everyone in the office was still out to lunch.  A worker on the manufacturing side showed me MMOF parts to be assembled and a  few finished MMIF's still in the paint booth.  One for the owner Bill Cusack is painted in Caterpillar yellow, which I didn't get a picture of.













CAM00282.jpg



__ dr k
__ Feb 17, 2015


















CAM00284.jpg



__ dr k
__ Feb 17, 2015






I spent about one and a half hours on Peoriacookers.com reading and viewing their videos.  I wish I could afford one.  I use my Kamado Kooker the most out of my smokers and really appreciate insulated steel walls and gaskets on lids/doors.  Three handfuls of charcoal lasts 16+hrs. @ 225*F in my kamado.  The 100% insulated Meat Monster is supposedly a 500*F oven.


----------



## mcspazatron

Hi all,

I'm a new member here that is considering a Peoria Custom Cooker 24x48 Backyard.   I'm bumping this thread hoping to get some updates from owners to check into long term satisfaction (especially if there has been time to learn the equipment).   Not much customer info out there on interwebs,  other than PCC website.   Any updates are greatly appreciated since I am pretty close to pulling the trigger on this.  I wasn't sure if I should make a new thread, so please pardon the bump if it is inappropriate. 

Myself, I am interested in the non-insulated firebox, without a grill top.  Does anyone know if the non-insulated is a fuel hog in relation to other similar smokers (Horizon, Yoder, etc)?  I'm hoping it's a bit better based on how the firebox is constructed (flanged door).   Is the sliding damper on the box seal enough to throttle back and/or snuff the fire?  I really can't afford the insulated option, so I would like to know if the performance of the PCC Backyard stands out in any way when compared to similar smokers.  Also, how have folks been satisfied regarding seal on the cooking chamber door?

I emailed Sarah Beth at PCC to try to figure out some of the differences I've been seeing between pictures of similarly spec'd smokers.  Sarah Beth indicated that they are no longer made with door counterweights, and the front table is made from expanded metal (instead of a solid sheet of steel).  I'm a big guy, so I think that the door wouldn't be a problem, but has anyone had trouble with the door being too heavy?  One thing that wasn't clarified in my email to her is whether the ports for digital thermometer probes are standard or not. 

Sorry for all the questions, but would appreciate any and all thoughts.


----------



## krisby1

Hey Y’all

It’s been a while since I’ve posted here.  Thought this would be a great time to catch up. 

For the past two years I’ve been deep-frying my Thanksgiving/Christmas turkeys.  Use a Waring Digital Rotisserie Turkey Fryer.  It’s a countertop rotating unit that uses only 2 gal of oil to fry the most amazing turkeys I have ever eaten.

However, I was intrigued by Jeff’s buttermilk-brined and the Spatchcocked turkey recipes he posted.  I’m lazy and didn’t want to fire up my Peoria Custom Cooker AND the deep-fryer, so I decided to just go with the PCC.

I took a 14lb turkey.  Spatchcocked and divided it into two 6.5(ish) lb turkey halved.  Followed Jeff’s recipe for the buttermilk brined-butter stuffed turkey on one half and his Spatchcocked-herb butter recipe on the other half.  Ran the PCC @ 260-275*F for 2.5 hrs. with charcoal briquettes and cherry wood chunks.













2015-11-26 03.41.16.jpg



__ krisby1
__ Nov 26, 2015






Oh My! Mac & Cheese, left and center back.  Sweet potato casserole on the right.  Buttermilk brined/butter stuffed turkey on the right.  Yum. Also made mixed greens, cranberry-orange relish. Chit’lins, rolls and tea.  Will be making some wicked good soup from the carcass next week.

That PCC is a dream machine.  Once it reaches temp and settles in, it holds steady for 4-6 hrs.  Stuck two thermo-probes into the cooking chamber.  One into the buttermilk turkey breast and one hanging from the upper cook rack to monitor the cooking chamber temp (and to check the calibration of the two built-in thermometers.  Pretty close, about 5*F off.)

Anyway.  So glad I got the PCC.  Was the best choice for me. 

McSpazatron, in answer to your questions:  I find the lid is quite heavy for me.  I need both hands/arms to open the cooking chamber.  I’m also really careful when closing it that I don’t drop it. It gives me a good jerk when it reaches the tipping point. The counterbalance would have helped.  Wonder why they discontinued it.

The seal on the cooking chamber is flawless.  No leaks.  No little wisps of smoke escaping.

Even though the insulated firebox is expensive, you may want to balance the cost against the savings in fuel, over the long haul. 

I believe the ports for the thermometer probes are standard.  And a really nice feature.  Now, if I can just save enough to get a Guru!

Thanks for letting me ramble on.  Wishing everyone a great Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Year.


----------



## mcspazatron

Krisby,

Thanks for the update on the PCC.  That turkey looks absolutely perfect, and that's coming from someone who just got done stuffing himself (again) with Thanksgiving  leftovers. 

I also wonder why they got rid of the counterweight on the door.  I suppose having a heavy door makes it less likely for someone to keep opening the door to check on their food. :) 

I am probably going to be deciding on the PCC Backyard model soon, it's the only one that seems to be calling my name after looking at the other options.  I just have to figure out the details on how to pick it up before I commit.   It's about a 4 hour drive from me to the PCC shop, so I was thinking of getting a uhaul pickup truck and a trailer, taking a bunch of ratchet straps and just making the drive. 

Picking it up would also allow for some savings that can go towards the insulated box, which I think is going to be the best way to go.


----------



## mcspazatron

I was curious about one more thing on the Peoria Backyard that I forgot to ask.  Is the "grease dam" right next to the firebox welded all the way across, instead of just stitch welded? 

I'm wondering because I think it would be great if the smoke chamber could hold some water without it leaking back into the firebox.  That way I could heat some water down there to use for cleaning out the bottom.


----------



## mcspazatron

Welp, I've done gone and did it.  I ordered the PCC backyard model with insulated firebox, and a few other options.    Now the waiting.  Hoping for clear weather when it comes time to go pick it up.


----------



## krisby1

McSpazatron,

Congratulations on ordering your PCC.  And getting the insulated firebox.  I think you will be VERY happy with your decision. 

In answer to your question, the grease dam is welded across the entire half-round.  No leaks.  However, I just keep an old dutch oven filled with water in the cooking chamber.  This helps maintain moisture during cooking and then, after scraping out most of the grease, I just turn out the hot water, scrub a little with a long handled brush and open the drain.  Easy peazy clean.

Congrats again.

And BTW, I'm still over the moon with Jeff's Buttermilk Brined Smoked Turkey.  That thing was awesome and the soup, made from the carcass was a wower too.


----------



## mcspazatron

Thanks Krisby.  I talked more with Sara Beth about all the little details.   I'm excited.  Little nervous about trailering it home, but I've been doing my research to prepare.  Sara Beth mentioned that if I scheduled a pick up date, but the weather went south, it would be no problem to reschedule the pickup.  That's probably my biggest worry.  I need that flexibility to make sure I don't get stuck in a snowstorm with a 700 pound weight swinging around behind the truck.  :)

I'm looking forward to learning the smokey secrets of a wood-only fire, but also plan on using charcoal with wood chunks when convenience is necessary.   Do you usually cook with wood or charcoal?


----------



## krisby1

I generally cook with charcoal and wood chunks.  Live in the city and good wood is expensive.  Getting good flavor with charcoal and wood I got from Baxter Wood that was recommended by someone else on this list. 

Got some ham hocks in the fridge, curing.  Looking forward to smoking them next Saturday and cooking my Christmas greens with them. Yum!


----------



## mcspazatron

Got a call that the smoker's almost done.  I'll be picking it up in a little over a week.  :)













IMG_1216.jpg



__ mcspazatron
__ Dec 20, 2015


----------



## ohio phil

So what kind of price are you guys paying for the backyard and for the meat monster 24 x 48 ..? 

 They sent me a cut sheet and it looks like everything is an option for a 24 x 48 meat monster I'm looking at $6000 on a trailer + tax

 And $3500 for a backyard ,  does this sound correct ?

Thanks Phil


----------



## mcspazatron

I guess that sums up to be around the ballbark if you were thinking of getting the insulated firebox and a trailer option. 

I too noticed that there is broad range in price depending on the options.  Initially, I was just considering getting the non-insulated options, so long as it would match similar Horizon or Yoder.  But I went with the insulated instead, which really put this smoker into a different price bracket.  Folks in this thread sure seem satisfied with this combo.  Can't say how mine is because my Backyard cooker is still sitting at the PCC shop. I was planning on going last monday, but we got walloped in Wisconsin with tons of wet snow and ice.  The peoria area was worse off though.  They got a quarter inch of ice which brought down a bunch of trees, power lines, and knocked power our (including the PCC shop ) for over a day.   I figured that it would probably not be advisable to drive 4 hours one way in that kind of weather :).   Here I am, a week later, looking for a nice window in the weather to be able to get my prize.


----------



## grandpax4

mcspazatron said:


> Welp, I've done gone and did it.  I ordered the PCC backyard model with insulated firebox, and a few other options.    Now the waiting.  Hoping for clear weather when it comes time to go pick it up.


How are you liking the PCC? Sounds like an outstanding cooker! I am headed to Peoria Friday to look at the cookers and see the facility


----------



## nwolfe88

I don't mean to resurrect an old thread but was thinking about one of these backyard cookers from Peoria and was wondering if anyone knew why they:

1) Took the counter-weight off. Sarah Beth told me it's because "the door opens easier without it". I wasn't sure what to think of this so I just said..."ok". Either the counter-weight, by her own admission, didn't work, or it's to save money. *wonder which one it is :P

2) If you look at newer pictures, the exhaust stacks seems to have been shortened as well.


----------



## grandpax4

The counter weight is not needed with the spring hinge system they have! Assuming you are referring to the meat monster? Stacks draw great on mine I just picked up and seasoned last week. I went with the smaller 24x48. The GURU kept the temp within one degree of where I set it. Started at 175 then up to 220 and eventually 300 for the seasoning. I moved the temp prob to the upper and lower racks throughout the 4 hour period and adjusted the stacks accordingly to see how well the cook chamber adjusted. Beautifully I must say. As soon as all this rain quits I will crank it up and cook a brisket over night.


----------



## grandpax4




----------



## nwolfe88

As mentioned I am talking about the 24x48 backyard cooker, not the meat monster.


----------



## grandpax4

I realized that once I took the time to read the thread after my posts 

Sorry about that


----------



## nwolfe88

grandpax4 said:


> I realized that once I took the time to read the thread after my posts
> 
> Sorry about that



No problem. Does anyone know what the "dolly" option is for the 24x48 backyard? (or any of them)


----------



## nwolfe88

Got my peoria 24x48 backyard model on a trailer! A couple questions:

1) I had a hard time keeping the temp down. I have 2 x 2 1/2 x 14" hickory splits and had a hard time keeping a coal bed only throwing one of these on every 30 minutes. Suggestions? I had both stacks wide open.
2) Do you think the monster vent lets in enough air?

Thanks!


----------



## papajoe92561

i use low and slow bbq, for brisket, chicken, butts, ribs, and appetizers, like others have posted... but i have enjoyed ceramic cookers(big green egg) to smoke with. i cant do a small hog, and have interest in a backyard cooker for this. 1. i read that by clipping the legs, a 70 lb would fit? has anyone tried a whole hog? 2. the insulated firebox makes great commonsense, to conserve fuel and maintain more consistent temp's, but from my komoto style (insulated)cookers experience i would think the cooking chamber would also need to be insulated? otherwise on cold days the firebox won't keep up with the much larger cooking chamber, at least not consistently . i have never used or seen a PCC, but had a small steel offset also. it wouldn't work well in colder weather. i thought i seen a backyard photo with a full insulated version, but i guess not, or it was made custom for someone. i plan to do at least 4 to 6 hogs per year, new years eve, and march are certain times. also, i read about this reverse heat/air flow that lang has, curious if this is a desired feature? any advise would be welcomed.


----------



## dr k

Altorfer the Caterpillar dealership in East Peoria, IL had their huge trailered PCC with the high and low exhaust stacks at the Peoria, IL KCBS throwndown a few weeks ago.  It may be the PCC I saw when mentioning it in post #46 painted Cat yellow.  This was the first throwdown I went to go see but there was no one else walking around checking out gear that Saturday.  Is this normal?  There were over 40 KCBS entries and a dozen or more amateur backyard entries.  It was a damn disappointment with no one out and about just the entrants sitting in silence next to their smokers waiting for turn in time.  It seemed like I wasn't supposed to be there spectating as if I was trespassing.  Is this normal?  The amateur area was much more accommodating and listening to music and talkative.  I heard about this throwdown 7.4.18 and the registration deadline was 7.6.18.  I didn't hear any ads/promotions except right before the event because after the throwndown there were bands and food wagons, trucks and carts etc. in a different area at the river front park that was off limits till 4p.m.  The weekend festival was somewhat promoted because there's an admission fee and the city/state is broke but the throwdown was uneventful.  I guess you have to be in a throwdown to get info when the next one will take place.  Now that I know this is a yearly event I can start researching a couple months beforehand because the local news stations were no damn help.


----------



## grandpax4

papajoe92561 said:


> i use low and slow bbq, for brisket, chicken, butts, ribs, and appetizers, like others have posted... but i have enjoyed ceramic cookers(big green egg) to smoke with. i cant do a small hog, and have interest in a backyard cooker for this. 1. i read that by clipping the legs, a 70 lb would fit? has anyone tried a whole hog? 2. the insulated firebox makes great commonsense, to conserve fuel and maintain more consistent temp's, but from my komoto style (insulated)cookers experience i would think the cooking chamber would also need to be insulated? otherwise on cold days the firebox won't keep up with the much larger cooking chamber, at least not consistently . i have never used or seen a PCC, but had a small steel offset also. it wouldn't work well in colder weather. i thought i seen a backyard photo with a full insulated version, but i guess not, or it was made custom for someone. i plan to do at least 4 to 6 hogs per year, new years eve, and march are certain times. also, i read about this reverse heat/air flow that lang has, curious if this is a desired feature? any advise would be welcomed.


The insulation between the two 1/4 thick steel walls works outstanding in any weather. Referring to the PCC meat monster with internal firebox. I absolutely love the unit


----------



## grandpax4




----------



## fcnich

harleysmoker93 said:


> Sorry salukis, I haven't been on in a while and didn't see you question until just now. I love my PCC smoker. It is very easy to adjust and hold temperature. It is also very consistent from one end to the other. As for capacity two weeks ago I cooked six whole brisket packers that  ranged 12-14 lbs. It was pretty tight and I did have to rotate because I was using every sq. inch all the way up to the firebox. I usually don't have to rotate the meat while I'm cooking because I leave the first 6 inches closest to the firebox wall empty. I have also cooked 10 racks of baby backs at one time. As for pork butts I could probably fit 8-10 if I needed too.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hello, north west Illinois here, just got my 24x48 backyard and did my first cook on it. I have the adjustable baffle in mine. I did have some trouble controlling temperature and getting it to hold. Any advice you have would be appreciated! Thanks


----------

